# 15 strangest buildings of the world



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty cool !

http://opinionroad.com/2009/02/15/the-15-strangest-buildings-of-the-world/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are cool! I want to live in Ferdinand Cheval Palace. Wonder how many TOT's they get on Halloween.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

those are al quite crazy! Some look like you can't even move around in them.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That Ideal Palace is a knockout!


----------

